# Coop design



## chasendeer (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello
I'm thinking about getting a couple pairs of pigeon to use for meat production. I would like to keep them confind to a small coop. How much area per pair would I need?
Thanks
Jay


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

I think your on the wrong site my friend.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

chasendeer said:


> Hello
> I'm thinking about getting a couple pairs of pigeon to use for meat production. I would like to keep them confind to a small coop. How much area per pair would I need?
> Thanks
> Jay


READ THE FORUM RULES


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

I think your on the wrong hwy, just turn around and head North and never come back.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I second that!!!!!;-(


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Damn...first of all if you gonna just eat em why care how much room you need? Oh you want to eat healthy pigeons?! Look Jay I understand it and thats all you. Personally I cant even eat chicken anymore unless theyre tenders or something. I understand pigeons are a fowl and people do what you do. Just not here. The pigeons people actually use(King Pigeons) to eat, a lot of people here have them. I have seen them and I think theyre beautiful, even tho theyre insanely huge chicken sized birds. But you chose the wrong forum. Just look it up on craigslist or something. But I guarantee because of your reason for keeping pigeons nobody will help you around here. Sorry dude.


Someone delete this poop before the whole site goes crazy.


----------



## chasendeer (Feb 19, 2013)

I get it.
Thanks


----------



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

Dammmmm .... smh.. how about. U delete this post. before u start A war..


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

*This Thread Is Dead*

Let it go the thread is dead


----------

